# Boxing Day... Our first hunt



## Jenni_ (27 December 2018)

Went a bit of a day trip from Edinburgh to Dumfries to take part in their Boxing Day Meet. Felt sick the whole way down and wondered what on Earth I was letting myself in for ðŸ˜‚

We predominately 'do' dressage - I'm one of those horrific matchy matchy bling folk, but we stripped that off for the day and dressed up in our finest plain get up.

Sheâ€™s a mare that can be a bit backwards thinking and I thought it may either make or break her... apart from being a bit excited and not really wanting to stand at the start she was super- she behaved much better than I thought she would and she loved it. When we set off she gave me a brilliant ride, and the brakes worked!! Really lovely, safe galloper. Even managed to gallop down hill! We bowed out just before 2pm as we had a hack back to the box and she really had been very good and was starting to get a bit bored of standing, so thought it best to end safe, in one piece and on a high. She arrived back at friends yard still full of running and feeling like she could go again.

Dumfries were a lovely, welcoming hunt. There were plenty words of encouragement uttered my way.

It's been a childhood dream of mine to hunt my own horse and not a hireling... but if you'd asked me a year ago if I thought I'd hunt this mare I'd have laughed you off due to various confidence knocks and the fact she is a bit of a handful. I am very proud that my nerve held enough to get me out there! Hoping that this coupled with common riding will get me confident enough across country again to eventually help me fulfil my last tick on the dream list - eventing.

Certainly won't be the last time I have her out - and maybe next time I'll let the handbrake fully off and try a couple of fences 

Sheâ€™s had a tough year with really bad ulcers, and Iâ€™m not 100% sure sheâ€™s totally fine, but it was nice to see her having fun yesterday!
















































And doing what an Irish Bog Horse does best... wallowing in a bog






And here she is in her day job - not a bit of mud in sight and me looking less petrified ðŸ˜‚ (jpegs purchased from Equiscot with permission to post)


----------



## ponyparty (28 December 2018)

Glad you had a lovely day, I am very envious! I'm hoping to make it out next season, not sure I'd trust my boy at the Boxing Day meet though haha! Wonderful pics and she looks a lovely sort.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (28 December 2018)

Well done Jenni...great photos!


----------



## Jenni_ (28 December 2018)

ponyparty said:



			Glad you had a lovely day, I am very envious! I'm hoping to make it out next season, not sure I'd trust my boy at the Boxing Day meet though haha! Wonderful pics and she looks a lovely sort.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  Luckily it was quite a quiet boxing day meet, or I think we may have had quite a different day...



Midlifecrisis said:



			Well done Jenni...great photos!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! I made sure I had someone on the ground gathering evidence that it happened.


----------



## dogatemysalad (28 December 2018)

Glad you both enjoyed your day. She's a lovely mare.


----------



## Apercrumbie (28 December 2018)

Goodness me you are very brave making your first hunt the busiest of the year! Glad you had a lovely time and very impressed that she was well-behaved.


----------



## Clodagh (28 December 2018)

Fantastic! Lovely photos of a gorgeous mare, enjoy your new hunting career. I have always felt nothing beats it for a backwards thinking horse.


----------



## Jenni_ (28 December 2018)

Thank you all. 

We had some reversing moments that were eventually dealt with and she was standing fair after the first few fields. She got ants in her pants if she sensed we were on the move but she was never dangerous, just a bit annoying but we can work on that.

Donâ€™t think sheâ€™ll ever be the sort of horse youâ€™d be able to lend to anyone to take out, sheâ€™ll never do gates or leave the meet alone... but if I can ride her round a couple of days a year and enjoy it Iâ€™ll be happy. If I could get her out in the summer for a couple of common rides that would be fab too!


----------



## Haniki (29 December 2018)

Lovely horse, glad you enjoyed your day.


----------



## Bernster (29 December 2018)

Ah glad sheâ€™s doing well now. Sounds like she did good.


----------



## silv (4 January 2019)

Typical south west Scottish mud LOL! you both look like you really enjoyed it.  She really looks the part of a hunter.


----------



## patseyr (4 January 2019)

Great snaps ! lovely horse looked like a great day out !!


----------

